

MongoDB: A first look - tswicegood
http://www.travisswicegood.com/index.php/2010/05/31/mongodb-a-first-look

======
srparish
It seems that a lot of its users are the former LAMP crowd. I've been using it
as a distributed file server for configuration type files. Works great. The
APIs are really simple and feel native to the language and it has all the
basic datatypes you'd want for configuration.

------
metanoize
<http://www.businessinsider.com/> uses MongoDB
<http://www.businessinsider.com/how-we-use-mongodb-2009-11>

------
astine
One weekpoint of MongoDB that's worth noting is that it's dependent on little
endian architecture. I was going to useI was going to use MongoDB in a project
not long ago until I discovered this. The project would have been required to
run on SPARC.

------
sigzero
I have see a lot of MongoDB articles lately. I am curious if anyone here has
used it or played with it and what your thoughts about it are?

~~~
pierrefar
I use it in production on <http://www.ocwsearch.com/> .

Short answer: it's awesome. Key points:

1\. It's fast. Haven't benchmarked it properly yet, but with decent traffic
and a decent volume of stored data, it's not showing no signs of problems.
Make sure your indexes are correct.

2\. Very helpful community. The users mailing list is filled with helpful
users and thr 10gen people (who make mongo) are active there too.

3\. Very easy to set up and use from PHP. The driver just works after a simple
installation.

There are lots of docs to get you started- Google for tutorials with your
favorite language. Also, 10gen run conferences of mongo users and the
presentations are usually excellent. I'm giving a talk at the London
conference on 18 June and I think their is a Paris one too soon.

